
Why are some of the Web's ugliest sites also the most popular? (2017) - wglb
https://thenextweb.com/dd/2017/06/29/why-are-some-of-the-ugliest-sites-on-the-web-also-the-most-popular/
======
caymanjim
Who says they look terrible? HN is one of the most beautifully simple sites
around. So is Wikipedia. They both have high usability, no garbage ads, clean
and simple navigation. Reddit is a mess, but tolerable with ad blocking. I
won't even load the 4chan home page to look at it on the off chance it somehow
supports them. Craigslist is too clunky for me to list it as "beautifully
simple", but some minor UX tweaks would put it in that category. Drudge is
hilarious bad, but still far more readable than CNN.

